# Saddlebags?  Saddlepack?  Capacity?



## Emirikol (May 18, 2003)

Anybody know how much "Saddlebags" and "Saddlepack" can carry as listed in the PHB?

Also, how much can each of these carry?

Backpack
Pouch,belt
Sack


jh


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 18, 2003)

> Containers and Carriers
> Dry Goods
> Item			Cost	Weight	Holds or Carries
> ----			----	------	----------------
> ...




Saddlebags hold 5 cubic feet

Backpacks, belt pouches, and sacks holds 1, 1/5, and 1 cubic feet respectively.


----------



## Emirikol (May 19, 2003)

Is this info from the A&E guide?

Any ideas on how much weight they could carry in coins?

Thanks!

Em


----------



## Steverooo (May 20, 2003)

Emirikol said:
			
		

> *Is this info from the A&E guide?
> 
> Any ideas on how much weight they could carry in coins?
> 
> ...




No, it's from the PHB, which also says 50 coins/pound (although it's actually 48).


----------



## Christian (May 20, 2003)

WRT the pack saddle, the PHB indicates that the carrying capacity is limited only by the weight capacity of the mount. I.e. if the mount can carry it, the pack saddle will hold it.


----------



## Christian (May 20, 2003)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> *No, it's from the PHB, which also says 50 coins/pound (although it's actually 48). *




Yeah, but how many coins per cubic foot?


----------



## Christian (May 20, 2003)

OK, a few minutes of research answers my own question ... A cubic foot of gold weighs about 1200 pounds. (!!!) Now, a cubic foot of gold coins won't be that heavy, because of the spaces between the coins. An ideal packing strategy will let you squeeze about 1000 pounds of gold coins into that cubic foot; I'd estimate that just tossing them in will limit you to about 800 pounds.

So, a backpack stuffed full of gold coins will contain 40,000 g.p. and weigh 802 pounds. And require a character with a 26 Strength to lift. (If the backpack were weightless, a 25 Strength character could lift it, but that last two pounds is evidently the straw that broke the barbarian's back.  ) It would probably split open at the seams & fall of the straps immediately, I imagine. We probably should have a weight limit on these things as well as a volume limit ... I wouldn't expect a backpack to be designed to hold more than about 100 pounds-who's going to be marching with more than that? That'll store 5,000 gold pieces;if you need to carry more than that, use the first 5,000 to buy some bags of holding/HHH's, then go back for the rest.

A stuffed belt pouch contains 8000 gold pieces and weighs 160 pounds. (Yeah, I know, 160 1/2 pounds. Whatever.) But you should probably split your gold evenly between two pouches to prevent permanent curvature of the spine. In the belt pouch's case, actually, we have a 'full weight' listed on the table of two pounds. So a belt pouch containing 75 gold pieces (a pound and a half) would be 'full', by weight. Probably a pouch with more gold in it wouldn't hang on your belt any longer ... Anyway, it would be pretty inconvenient. "Hold on-I'll give you exact change. I'm sure I have a copper piece in here somewhere."


----------



## dcollins (May 20, 2003)

It's not in the books, but I've been using an approximation of 5,000 coins (100 pounds worth) per cubic foot. I think that may have been generated from a division based on the coin dimensions on PHB p. 146 (rounded down a ways for lost space from the jumble).

Edit: Tried to resist doing the math but couldn't help it. The coin on PHB p. 146 is about 1.25 x 1.25 inches (can't be tiled so approximate squared) assume x3/16 inch thick (0.1875, about 3 quarters). So 12^3 / (1.25x1.25x0.1875) = 5,898. So about 5,000 when I reduce to a nice round number (exactly 100 pounds worth of coins).


----------



## Geoffryn Kaladon (May 28, 2018)

AHEM....HOW MUCH (in WEIGHT) does a saddlebag HOLD?  (i.e. 60 lbs.?)


----------

